# Roomette on an Amtrak Superliner



## kenbyrddogg (Sep 2, 2017)

I just booked a Roomette on a Superliner for a December trip to Washington and I got Room 13 on the First floor.

This is by the Family Bedroom. Is this a good room? Should I change it? Does it matter?


----------



## RSG (Sep 2, 2017)

Only change it if you are somehow superstitious. I love #13 and all downstairs accommodations. The only time it really matters is if you have a true family in the Family Bedroom. On the _Southwest Chief_ a couple of years ago, I had a downstairs room the farthest away from the FB, which on that run was occupied by a complete family that looked like a human representation of the old A&W Restaurants family (Papa, Mama, Teen [actually more like Tween], Baby [toddler]---plus an infant). I have no idea how they all slept in the room, but during waking hours they were constantly in and out of the room plus they kept the TA-SC/SCA running ragged with requests for this, that and the other thing. Then the infant cried frequently and the toddler screeched at times. If all that wasn't enough, the patriarch was often on his cell phone while one or more of the above events were going on. I would have found it more annoying being in #13 or the facing roomette, but it still wasn't as bad as other experiences.

The reason I like the downstairs rooms is that one can just pile on the train no matter what the stop and boom, you're in your room. No schlepping anything upstairs, no waiting for others with bags to schlep up or down the stairs, etc. Plus, if you use the luggage storage area and need to pull something out of stowed luggage, it's right there. Many times you can even drag your bag towards your room and finish your retrieval, thus not blocking the stairway. If you detrain at intermediate stops with no layover, it allows you to stage everything for a quick exit.

And, of course, if you like to get out and stretch at smoke stops, you're also right there (unless the car you're in is one in which the doors are not opened).


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 2, 2017)

I dislike downstairs. Too close to the rails, and therefore too noisy for me, at least. The ride seems to be smoother on the upper level, and certainly quieter. If you switche, try for rooms 2, 3 or 4. Some will object to those because they are near the restroom. Others like them for the proximity of the coffee, etc, and the smooth ride in the middle of the car. If you're mobility challenged, then the lower room is a better choice, but the lounge and the dining room are on the upper.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 2, 2017)

I prefer the upstairs 3 - 8 for the better views, coffee in the morning,same level as SSL and DC. I had a bed experience one summer in 14 next to the Family Room. The kids were in and out every other minute, slamming the door going out then again going in. The boys wrestling in the hallway banging into the walls, The SCA tried to talk with the parents, but they told him the children were responsible for themselves so he was to discuss their behavior with with each child, he didnt, he got the conductor, but nothing was resolved.


----------



## KmH (Sep 3, 2017)

Some regular sleeper passengers like the lower level roomettes, and some don't.

The only way to tell if a roomette on the lower level does or doesn't work for you is to ride the train in one.

Note too that the Family room is not always occupied.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 3, 2017)

During the summer months and holiday travel times the Family Room has a high probability of being occupied. During the off peak season, many times it isn't occupied. You can always check when you are making reservations to see if the FR has been sold.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 3, 2017)

In the past, I have always booked either a Bedroom or a Roomette on the Upper Level. The coffee and juice are nearby; the SCA is in Room #1 so is easy to locate (usually). In a Roomette, though, there is only one bathroom for us on that level. Having to go downstairs to the shower and/or another restroom and having to wrangle luggage up/down the narrow stairs caused me to book a lower level Roomette on my EB trip this July. I was well aware of the possible issues with a rowdy family in the Family Bedroom, thus, I booked one of the two Roomettes furthest away from the Bedroom's entrance. The Family Bedroom on my train had 3 adults in it; noise, etc. was not an issue. Neither was unusual train/track noises; in fact, I slept better on both of the nights than I even do at home! Not having coffee/juice nearby was not a problem for me. The advantage was having the shower close at hand as well as 3 more restrooms available. Having luggage storage nearby also was a plus. I'd book another Roomette on the Lower Level on a future Amtrak trip.


----------



## RSG (Sep 3, 2017)

Dakota 400 said:


> Not having coffee/juice nearby was not a problem for me.


This might have been more of an issue when the beverage station actually had something for everyone at all times. Now, with coffee service generally restricted to hours before 11 AM, extra water hidden safely away from needy passengers, and the solo juice option limited to the 21st Century version of canned orange juice (if available at all), this seems to be more of a disadvantage to being on the upper level, particularly when there are pax at 2 PM blocking the passageway looking for something that isn't there in the first place.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 3, 2017)

RSG said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > Not having coffee/juice nearby was not a problem for me.
> ...



In my Sleeping Car, the coffee pot did disappear in late morning, but the SCA had juice available all morning and afternoon.

I do agree that Sleeping Car guests ought not to block the aisle after obtaining either coffee or juice. Please return to your accommodation. For those of us coming from the Lower Level, it becomes a particular problem if there are more than 3 people in that area.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 3, 2017)

RSG said:


> Dakota 400 said:
> 
> 
> > Not having coffee/juice nearby was not a problem for me.
> ...


We seem to be making mountains out of molehills. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## RSG (Sep 3, 2017)

Palmetto said:


> We seem to be making mountains out of molehills. Enjoy the ride.


I always do...even when I have an MIA TA-SC/SCA or fellow pax who bleat about the train being _X_ hours late and how they will "Never ride the train again!"


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Sep 4, 2017)

I've traveled many times in upstairs roomettes and never experience a group of people standing around the coffee pot conversing so not a problem for me. Usually a red ca[ will volunteer to bring my bag to my roomette and most of the time the SCA will voluntarily agree to take my bag downstairs for me before I depart.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Sep 4, 2017)

As for managing bugs up and down the stairs. Last year three SCA stated they did not handle luggage at all, but this year, Two helped me this summer asking before I asked, the other three after I asked, but none flatly refused like last year.


----------



## kendoggbyrd (Oct 7, 2017)

Which is it?

A,B,C,D, E?


----------



## amtkstn (Oct 7, 2017)

Roomettes are numbered, bedrooms are the letters. The best roomettes are five and six right in the middle of the car.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 7, 2017)

I am always surprised how many people complain about “carrying bags up the narrow stairs”! There is no storage room in the roomettes! Except for things like a laptop/iPad/phone/etc..., I leave all my bags in the downstairs luggage rack, and only bring a small carry on with my stuff for the next day to my room.

Since my bags are on the lower level, and the shower and most of the rest rooms are on the lower level, it is very easy to grab what you need before you shower/change from your bags, leave the dirty cloths in your bag when done and return them to the luggage rack. This way, you don’t have to carry them up & down all the time!


----------



## jis (Oct 8, 2017)

Actually, there is sufficient space in the Roomettes for the typical Rollaboard that is my only bag, so it does stay with me in my Roomette 

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## PVD (Oct 8, 2017)

You can get a decent sized garment bag style piece into the closet on an S1 or the open hook with strap on S2


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 8, 2017)

I agree, but I have seen too many people climb the stairs with 1 or 2 large 25” suitcases!


----------



## Dave Van (Oct 8, 2017)

My 2016 trip on SWC East I got the family room. It is big compared to a roomette but I am so use to the little room I still prefer it.

The family room does seem to be a bit noisier than upstairs.....and it was bumpy....but this was the last trip over rails now replaced around Raton.


----------

